# I officially hate dogs



## Britastic Gremlin

*--- I'm posting this to vent. I need to do it somewhere, to get it all out of my system, otherwise I'm just going to break down again. I don't want any 'help' or tips on how to get through this, or someone telling me I'm an awful, evil person for not loving or being able to control this awful animal. Oh, and this is a long one. ---*


It's funny because once upon a time I used to love dogs. All dogs, big or small. Yet, ever since I started at college (an animal-orientated one) I have found myself slowly taking a great dislike towards them, aside from the tiny chihuahua mixes that have been ever-present in my life since I was about 7 years old.


What's really been driving me over the edge is my 12 month old JRT x Pekingnese mix. He's loud. He's obnoxious. He's needy. He terrorises my six rats so much that I have to keep a large disassembled cardboard box around the bottom half of the cage, otherwise he stands there for hours barking, whining and snapping at every rat he sees. I wouldn't mind this so much since the rats are as bad as him at teasing but I live in strict rented accommodation owned by a big company, and considering I live on my own, am currently unemployed with limited income and on bereavement leave, I can't afford to be kicked out if the bloke upstairs (who is obnoxiously loud all hours of the night, btw) decides to suddenly press a complaint.


No matter how much you play with him, no matter how many walks, no matter how many toys he has, he's *NEVER* satisfied. He's physically and emotionally draining. As we speak he's currently whining on the other side of the door... I just wanted 5 minutes to myself.


I did not want this dog. This dog was bought by my late mother because she was jealous of my little chihuahua mix lap dog. My mother recently passed away quite suddenly and unexpectedly leaving me with the dog. Due to my landlord being strict about how many free-roaming pets I can have, I had to give my chihuahua-of-9-years to my gran. Even though she's only 3 doors down the street I miss her dearly and wish I could have her back, which I can't do whilst this little soul-destroying monster is living with me. And even if I could have her back... I really can't. She's really thriving with my gran and her pack of four mini-dogs, the happiest she's been in yonks. I couldn't tear her away from that. I want what's best for her.


This dog cannot be disciplined. He just seems to brush it off and, if you dare tell him off, he'll simply glare at you and growl very, very loudly - not aggressively (he's not got a nasty bone in his body; he just thinks EVERYTHING is a bloody game). I do not have the money to sink into £100 training classes every single week, or £300 for a private dog trainer so that is totally out of the question. I frankly hate the dog.


I've asked multiple people I know if they want the dog. Nobody wants him, especially after they've experienced a night or two with him. The conversation is always the same. They say they don't want him, I ask why, they list the problems. It's not that he pees all over the floor - on the contrary the dog is completely and totally house-trained. He loves dogs, cats and little kids. He's relentless and athletic. He'd probably be the ideal 'boy's dog', the kind of dog a 10 year old could play football with and wrestle. But I can't do that. He's not my kind of dog. He's not my kind of animal.


My older sister wants him, but she doesn't know him like I do. My sister has a number of part-time jobs but she also helps out with a mass doggy-daycare - he'd have lots of love and company with other dogs. My sister also has a pair of gorgeous little ratties, albeit in a smaller cage, so if he does bother them then she could always move them somewhere high up. My sister is much better at coping and dealing with things than I am... I trust she wouldn't give him up or flip out like I do when I'm stressed. But I'd worry nonstop. She tries to assure me that she'll post pictures every single day.


I've already sunk so much money into this stupid dog... getting his jabs, changing his microchip, getting him neutered... it just feels like a waste. I wish my mum had never gotten him. It wasn't so bad when she was still alive but so much has changed. I just can't do this anymore. I can't even play with my rats anymore without him trying to bite their heads off. If he gets shut in a different room, that's it. He brings the flat down with his whining and barking.


My bad experiences with dogs in the last 18 months has made me realise just how awful dogs can be. Yes, go ahead and tell me how I'm 'wrong' and how terrible a person I am for not loving him, and that there's no bad dogs only people... but guess what? I don't care. I try and try and try some more but owning this dog is just getting me down. By not being able to control him properly I feel like I've failed tremendously as a human being and a pet owner in general. I've had people tell me to send him to the unwanted dog's home, and dare I bring it up in conversation with other people, they accuse me of somehow being neglectful because I've considered it.


I've concluded that so as long as you own a 'poor sweet innocent little puppy-dog' who was allowed to get away with murder by his previous owner, it is automatically your fault if he doesn't know his boundaries and how to take 'no' as an answer.


To sum this up, look to the title of this thread. I officially hate all (but a few choice) dogs. After this mutt is gone I can quite honestly say I don't think I'm going to own another for many years to come. Dogs just aren't my cup of tea. From this point on I'm going to be an exclusive rat-only household... maybe a reptile or invert or two as well somewhere down the line. Or house rabbit. Or cat. Or hamster. Either way, no more dogs. ANYTHING but a dog.


I'm sorry if this vent somehow offended or upset you, but by this point I'm beyond caring what anyone has to say against the matter. This is after dealing with this for just 4 months - I can't imagine +10 years more.


If you love dogs then good for you. I have no beef with you. Carry on loving your dog and be the best owner you possibly can be. Meanwhile I'll do my best not to break down in tears due to stress and anxiety caused by this terror-ier whilst I think about my rehoming options.


----------



## Gribouilli

Why didn't you give that dog to your gran instead? Umm maybe she didn't want him? Is he neutered? What you described remind me a lot the small intact dog my grandmother used to have.


----------



## Britastic Gremlin

My gran has five dogs to date; my chihuahua mix, a JRT and three Russian toy terriers, one of which is currently recovering from a broken leg. Although she doesn't mind occasionally dog-sitting for a few hours if I need a break or if I'm out for a bit, she's a very busy, active 70-year-old lady who is currently entering yet another busy work season. Her current dogs are in a set routine and know exactly what's going on. They're a pack of rambunctious terriers - and on top of that they strongly dislike my dog. He's too immature for them, despite one of them being the same age and being his best friend when they were younger. He can't be left with them unattended for very long.

And no, he isn't intact. He was neutered quite recently, but considering that his personality hasn't changed in the slightest since my mum got him as a young pup, I'm doubting that having him fixed is going to make much of an impact behaviour-wise.


----------



## mimsy

I agree with grib. If he's not neutered, neuter him. If you can't afford professional training, in this day and age, start researching on line and train him yourself. training a dog is time consuming, whether you go to training classes or not, because it doesn't ever end after the class ends.

My ex husband of now 15 years, before the very bad break up decided he had to have a Pomeranian. sounds similar to yours...little monster of a dog. I ended up with her. I can't say she was ever 100% perfect, she still barked too much for my liking. But the first thing I did was kennel train her. From there I got her to respect the other animals in the house. She would also bite my daughter who was very young then. (we had my daughter be her sole food provider, being fed by hand and she had to behave sweet-it was hard work, but well worth it for her to learn to respect her) In the end she was a very nice dog. She has since passed away and is missed...we still remember her by little demon. 

I completely understand though...I was at wits end with her a few times. She ate my shoes, barked, snapped at everyone who would tell her no. It took several months, lots of consistency, a lot of time daily and sticking to the plan. Well worth it in the end. She could be completely trusted with small animals, children and I could take her hiking with out a leash. She could still be prone to barking sometimes and she didn't like people she didn't know telling her no and she would sometimes bully my other dogs, but all pretty minor and very livable in the end.

You will just have to make a decision to really buckle down and train the little beasty.

Good luck!


----------



## RatAtat2693

JRTs are a lot of dog for anyone to handle. Really any terrier. But they can be trained. You are more than welcome to message/call me if you want some training. I won't charge (because I'm not technically licensed), but I have been working with people and dogs for as long as I've been walking, and I have references if you want them. I just hate to see people being tormented by what's supposed to be man's best friend.


----------



## Gribouilli

If he has been neutered more than two months ago and no behavioral amelioration has been seen by then, it probably won't happen- at least not without obedience training. He picked up bad habits along the way, and they might now be part of him. Have you try a small breed rescue group? You are unhappy and he is probably too.


----------



## HBomb4527

It is a common misconception that getting a dog neutered changes their behavior. It does not and will not change how they act. The only thing that will help with bad behavior is possible training. 

I have a chihuahua who came from a bad situation and despite getting him fixed, his behavior is the same. He's slowed down some but he's still the same dog besides missing some equipment and obvious weight gain. Breaking bad habits in a dog's behavior takes a lot of time and won't be easy. Reading up online helped me with mine and I discovered things that I was doing things wrong that I had not realized were a big deal until that point.


----------



## peace

I'd get a baby gate and a muzzle. Of course if you wanted you could still train him, but if he's really getting you down put his bed, food and water in the bathroom, baby gate him off. If he won't stop barking muzzle him for a bit..... I don't really know other than that...


----------



## MissSix

I can sympathize with this, to a a degree. While I am not in the same situation, the behavior you are describing sounds a lot like what I deal with from my mother's terrier mix. From what I hear they are notoriously difficult dogs- there are days I think about letting Luna get lost because she is downright impossible. I especially sympathize with the barking... you'd think the dog was being murdered by the way they sound when they get locked in the crate. 
So you're not alone in this. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## RattieFosters

If you can't take care of him, surrender him to the humane society. Dogs aren't for everyone, but blaming your life's problems on a young dog who's never been properly trained is ridiculous.

You make this big post about how awful and horrible dogs are, and then demand that people not try to help? What were you hoping to accomplish? If your sister wants him, give him to her.

You obviously don't want the dog, don't want to spend the time to train it, and don't have the patience for it. Do the dog a favour, and find it a home with someone who can give it the life it deserves.

Whining about things isn't going to fix anything.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Muzzle won't do squat. You're just closing their mouth, not their vocal cords. It'll just muffle him and make him more neurotic for being confined. Assuming he doesn't rip it off.


----------



## Gribouilli

Give him to your sister if she wants him. Or find a no-kill small dog rescue.


----------



## Kokorobosoi

I have to wonder how much your anger and frustration at the dog is really your way of masking your grief and sense of loss. Is the dog making you think about it too much, the noise just a constant reminder? 

Don't redirect your emotions into a dog who is most likely confused and upset as well.


----------



## Gribouilli

Kokorobosoi said:


> I have to wonder how much your anger and frustration at the dog is really your way of masking your grief and sense of loss. Is the dog making you think about it too much, the noise just a constant reminder? Don't redirect your emotions into a dog who is most likely confused and upset as well.


That is exactly what I was thinking too. Keeping the dog might feel like still having your mom with you...You just don't want to let go. This isn't healthy for you or the dog. How are you dealing with your mon's death? I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## raindear

Not all dogs are for everyone. Over my life, I have also come across a few dogs that weren't a right fit for me. You do love the dog, or you would give it to your sister and not look back. You say if you gave him to your sister you would constantly worry. It seems to me that it would be a good idea to "loan" him to your sister for a trial period - two weeks say. She could give him back if he wasn't working out or you could get him back if you really wanted. This would give you a real break and let your sister know what you have been dealing with. It could be a win-win situation. And, if you found you wanted him back at least you would have had a real break and a chance to realize how you really feel.


----------



## PaigeRose

Some dogs are not for everyone. There is nothing wrong with that! You are still a great pet parent! The fact that you care this much shows that. But, maybe you should give your sister a chance with the dog. Some dogs just need to find that right person they connect with. Maybe ask a local rescue to help? They often have connections and homes where they know certain types of dogs thrive.


----------



## Korra

I would suggest a rescue. Try to find one and even if they do not accept right now, get on a waiting list. Explain the situation. Tell them you will do anything to get this dog in a situation that suits him and his owners.


----------



## artgecko

Terriers can be "terrors".. They were bred to kill rats, among other things, so that explains his natural affinity for your rats. Pekingnese (my aunt used to be a show handler for them) are extremely stubborn and hard to train. this makes for a very hard dog to deal with.. Oh, and JRTs have energy to burn... 

I'd give him to your sister and see how it goes. 

I like dogs, but they are a LOT of work...and such time sucks too.. if you're going to do it properly. That is the main reason I don't have one. I have to supervise / teach kids all day and don't want to come home and have to do the same with a dog. They are great when you have a job for them and put the time in, but otherwise, they can be a gigantic pain and both you and the dog suffer. 

Good luck with your situation.


----------



## Amph

The problem is your late mother was the pack leader and now she has passed it's looking for a new leader and not finding one in you because it can sense your emotional state of mind and views it as weakness. This will then fuel his energy and turn a already high energy dog into a nightmare. You either need to combine the physical activity you give it with calm assertiveness and dedicated training or give the dog up. You're in a loop of the dog feeding off of your lack of leadership and emotion which then causes you more stress. This is a never ending cycle, unless something changes. It's upto you to decide if you can cope, if not it would be best for the both of you to part ways.


----------



## Jenniferinfl

He really can't help it, but, if your sister has a way to keep him away from her rats that would help. 

Jack Russell terriers are ratters and rabbit hunters. It is deeply ingrained in their instinct. You would have a heck of a time training that away even if you started with him as a puppy. My parents had a mix of that breed when I was a teenager. It would try to leap up the ladder to get to the barn loft. It was crazy the level of determination. He was a really fun dog though. I've never been able to teach a dog as many tricks as I taught that one. He was fantastically smart. 

If your sister has a different layout, let her give him a try. At 9 years old most people would assume he would be slowing down, but, my dachshund/corgi mix is still bonkers at 14. 


I think inherited family pets are the whole family's problem and it's okay to get a break from him by letting your sister have him for awhile. Just make sure she is fully aware of the rat issue so she can plan ahead.


----------



## Sazzy

I must agree with the above post. While I fully encourage venting during times of frustration, I also feel like you're blaming the dog for its behavior as opposed to the previous owner of the dog. There's no bad dogs--just bad owners. If you don't have the time, patience, or money to have the dog trained proper, give it to someone who can. You seem to know what is right for a pet, as u referred to the dog who you insist is better off staying with your Gran. If u care about animals best-interest enough, why is this one so different?


----------



## Gribouilli

Any updates? Were you able to find a good home gor the dog?


----------



## Ratlettes

I definitely prefer a chill middle aged big dog over a tiny energetic dramatic floofer


----------

